# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Как утихомирить половую энергию?

## Владимир14

Здравствуйте, не буду вдаваться в подробности.
Но я не могу завязать.
Мне бы хотелось принять гуру, но не смогу этого сделать из-за своей активности 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, любой информацией.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Харе Кришна, дорогой Владимир.

Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал своим молодым ученикам вступать в брак, когда они испытывали проблемы с контролем полового желания. Важно понимать, что преданный в этом случае берёт ответственность за супругу и появляющихся детей. Помогая им развивать сознание Кришны, такой мужчина тоже очищается и ему легче контролировать своё желание.
Второй важный аспект связан с тем, чтобы преданный старался привносить в свою жизнь гуну благости, уменьшая влияние страсти и невежества - это связано обычно с его привычками питания, образа жизни, поведения, чтения и др. Если человек настроен серьёзно в том, чтобы научиться контролировать половое желание он может предпринять многие действия направленные на то, чтобы помочь ему ослабить подобное желание. Например, перестать ложиться поздно спать, ограничить просмотр телевизионных передач и интернет-ресурсов, не связанных с практикой преданного служения, отказаться от вкушения слищком острой, пряной, солёной пищи, газированных напитков, не переедать на ночь, стараться вкушать только Кришна-прасад. Важен при этом также контроль своего ума - желательно больше общаться с возвышенными преданными. слушать Бхагавад-гиту и Шримад-Бхагаватам из их уст, и напротив ограничить общение с женщинами лишь самым необходимым и ограничить общение людьми, которые привязанны к сексуальным наслаждениям и любят говорить об этом. Рекомендуется также соблюдать посты в экадаши и страться очень внимательно воспевать Харе Кришна-мантру.

----------

